# Wasserkühler macht das Sinn



## suction (8. August 2009)

*Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hallo 

habe vor geraumer Zeit einen Chiller gebaut. Wie findet Ihr die Idee und meint Ihr das macht Sinn so ein Gerät zusätzlich zur normalen Kokü zu schalten ??
Der Chiller besteht aus einen KoKü die das Wasser auf die gewünschte Temp runterkühlt. Das einzige was anders ist es muss Glycol verwendet werden. Und die Soll Temp darf nicht unter 5°C der Raumtemp kommen wegen Kondensat.


----------



## DarkDragon (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hallo,
es macht Sinn noch einen Chiller einzubinden, aber ich sehe das Problem bei dem Glycol.
Weil wenn du nur bis 5°C unter Raumtemp gehen kannst ist es ein bissl schlecht.
Ich würde es mit einem anderen Stoff probieren, der weiter als 5°C kommt.

Mfg


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hi hast da was nicht richtig verstanden Der Kühler kann bis -8 °C daher braucht er eine Glycohl Füllung. Das mit den 5°C bezieht sich dann auf Systeme die nicht Isoliert wären !!


Braucht mann sowas also nun oder denkt Ihr Ich bleib lieber bei der einfachen Version nur RAdi?? Welchen Preis würdet Ihr den dafür zahlen ?? ( Komponenten sind sehr teuer Preisspannen zwischen 300 -500 € ca.)


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

was willst du denn damit machen?


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Die Flüssigkeit der WaKÜ kühlen natürlich


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

spaßvogel

ich wollte wissen wartum du solche temperaturwerte brauchst


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Ich bin ja hier in einem overclocking Forum dachte die benötigen etwas Kühlung Spaß bei Seite für die Leuts die bissel was übertackten iss das doch genau richtig oder ?? Die meisten haben so 45 -60 Grad am CPU das geht auch anders.


----------



## Mexxim (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

der preisliche aufwand steht in keinerlei verhältniss zur kühlleistung. Ausserdem wäre auch noch die lautstärke des chillers zu beachten..

Weiterhin übertaktet man für 24/7 seinen PC nicht so, dass er nur mit Kokü/chiller halbwegs stabil zu betreiben ist.

Chiller sind einzig sinnvoll wenn man gleich mehrere systeme kühlen will oder zu viel geld hat .
KoKü ist sowieso keineswegs alltagstauglich...schon alleine wegen der kondensatbildung-> oder willst du jedes mal nachdem de ne kurze mail geschrieben hast dein mobo trocknen?^^..

also ich rate davon ab, wenn dus extrem haben willst kannste ja ne dual-laining + 2 moras nehmen, bekommste dein geld genausogut los^^..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Forti (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

@Suction, willkommen im Forum
Naja ich würde das in diesem Forum Posten Extreme Kühlmethoden - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME oder bei den OCern direkt ^^ Overclocking: Prozessoren - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Desweiteren möchte ich mich den Aussagen von Mexxim anschliessen, Er sagte schon das Passende dazu.


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*



Mexxim schrieb:


> KoKü ist sowieso keineswegs alltagstauglich...schon alleine wegen der kondensatbildung-> oder willst du jedes mal nachdem de ne kurze mail geschrieben hast dein mobo trocknen?^^..



Deshalb kann man den Chiller ja einstellen. Stellste auf Raumtemperatur oder knapp drunter und alles bleibt trocken.

Aber ansonsten stimm ich dir zu, wenn man einen Chiller braucht, um die CPU für den 24/7 Betrieb kühl zu halten, ist zu viel OC drauf.

Außerdem ist so ein Ding wirklich saumäßig laut....


----------



## Mexxim (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man den Chiller ja einstellen. Stellste auf Raumtemperatur oder knapp drunter und alles bleibt trocken.



das war jetzt nur auf reine KoKü bezogen, afaik sind da nur temperaturen <4°C einstellbar...


----------



## steinschock (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Macht keinen Sinn, 
da mehr OC als mit Wasser ohne Minusgrade kaum zu machen ist.


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Mal nee  Frage welche Temperaturen habt Ihr den so in dem System bzw euer CPU bei ner Wakü und leicht übertacktet


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hab bei meiner 58 Grad bei last, ist ein Q9650@4,0GHz bei 1,33 Volt.


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Ah er hat schonmal 58 Grad mit dem Chiller könnten es wesentlich weniger sein denke Ich mal . Ok wenn mann keinen Wert auf Temps legt dann mag das wohl egal sein Aber die meisten posten doch das sie die Temps runter bekommen wollen dann bauen die nen größeren Radi ein u.s.w . Also warum nicht einen Chiller dranhängen fertig ?? Des weiteren heulen alle beim Preis aber rechnet doch mal zusammen was soen system am Ende kostet z.B nen thermale take set für 250€ oder wie hier rechts in der Werbung nee Pumpe für 100 €. Also da frag Ich mich manchmal was das soll da kaufen die Leute Teils überteuerte Einzelteile aber wenns mal um was im ganzen geht wollen se sparen ???

Weitere Meinungen gefragt !!


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Na klar will man die Temps senken, aber auch das Sys leiser machen und da is nen Chiller echt die falsche Altanative bei 24/7.


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hmm also Ok was würdest du sagen wenn der Kühler dann so um die 35 dB hätte würde das ausreichen ???


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Noch nee kurze Frage was meint Ihr eigentlich mit 24/7 und wie siehts mit den Netzteil und Radiatorlüftern aus welche dB haben die hat schonmal einer gemessen ??


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

24/7   24 Stunden bei 7 Tagen

Allgemein für normale Nutzung des PC's. 35dB wär mir pers schon zu laut. Gemessen hab ich das noch nie (keine Müglichkeit), aber die Werte stehen auch auf der Verpackung der Geräte oder in deren Beschreibung. Da ich zur Zeit auf Montage im Ausland bin kann ich dir keine Werte meines Systems nennen, aber ich weiß das ich beim NT und bei meinen Lüftern eindeutig unter den 35dB liege.


----------



## suction (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Jo werd mal Messungen an allgemein Sachen durchführen wie Mikrowelle und so das wir ungefähr mal vergleichen können was du mit unter 35 dB meinst OKDie Messreihe stell ich dann , mal rein Die Messungen werden immer von 1m Entfernung durchgeführt.

Spülmaschine 
Mikrowelle 
DVD Player 
Drucker 
PC normale Lüfter
Küchen Kühlschrank
Herd mit Umluft
Aquariumpumpe
Waschmachine

Die Messungen werden erst spät Abends durchgeführt da hier keinen von außen eindringenden Geräuche mehr vorhanden sind.


----------



## suction (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Ach übrigens das mit dem 24/7 ist kein Problem im Idel halten Verdichter die durchlaufen bis zu 7 Jahre. Es gibt Kühlschränke die laufen bis zu 20 Jahre sogar mit Anlaufen . Anlaufen belastet die Wicklungen am meisten somit kein Problem!!


----------



## DonVotz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

@ suduction so niedrige Temps brauchst du net, denn um die zu erreichen haust du einen haufen an Geld raus. Das messen ist extrem aufwendig, wenn du es richtig machen willst. 

Meine alternative idee für dein Vorhaben:
Am besten holst du dir eine swifttech-kombination (sind 2 tripple radis die für 6 teile(:cpu, gpu usw.), die aneinander verschraubt werden und für die zwei radis brauchst du dann 3 statt 6 lüfter, 
look: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCR320 - QP Stack 360mm Radiator Swiftech MCR320 - QP Stack 360mm Radiator 35171 
Somit brauchst du net so ne hohe drehzahl um dein system unter 40°C zu halten, es bleibt schön ruhig.
am besten holst du dir dann noch eine aqaustreampumpe die automatisch lüfter und ihre drehzahl regelt (ultraversion) 
besser gehts kaum noch, da müsstest du auf passiv zurück greifen.


----------



## suction (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Ja dnake für deinen Vorschlag aber es geht momentan darum das der Kühler den ICh gebaut habe Anklang in der WakÜ Welt findet. Bitte erstmal die Posts lesen. Die Empfehlung die ich von dir bekommen habe kannste mir mal nen Preis zusammenstelln ?? Das würde mich mal Interessieren was das den am Ende kostet ?? Wir diskutieren über Kosten Nutzen gerade einwenig THX.

DAs mit der dB Messung ja da gibts extra Kammern aber es geht mal um Erfahrungswerte und es stellt sich keiner in seinen Keller ,um mit nem einzelnen Lüfter zu gucken ob der zu laut ist also somit können sich schon ruhig ein paar Geräusche einklincken. Und wie schon gesagt werden die Messungen Abends durchführen !


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Also für gute Temps is nur ne gute Wasserkühlung nötig   Chiller is nice aber auf dauer verbrauch das doch ziemlich viel strom. 

Ich denke ich hab mir ne ziemlich gute Alternative gebaut im Winter komm ich auch auf Wassertemps die bei -10°C liegen, in meinem Kühlkreislauf befindet sich eine Ethylenglykol ( 70% ) Wasser ( 30% ) mischung, genauer gesagt nutz ich Kühlerfrostschutz ausm KFZ bereich, die vorteile : Die hohe Glykol mischung schmiert die Pumpe und macht sie nicht mehr hörbar, Wasser ist frostsicher bis -40°C, Alu und Korrosionschutz ist gleichzeitig mit drin. Mein Wasser ist blau und reagiert sogar auf UV licht ohne irgendwelche zusätze. 
Nachteile : Viskosität erhöht sich minimal, die wärmeleitfähigkeit der flüssigkeit is geringfügig niedriger als von reinem Wasser. 
Ich nutz jetz seit 5 jahren EthylenGlykol in der Wakü ( und ich hab Kupfer und Alu gemischt im kreislauf ) also weder Kühler, Pumpe oder Radi ham irgendwelche ausfall erscheinungen. 

Meine kühlung besteht aus nem Kupferkernkühler für die CPU, ner Tauchpumpe in einem AluAGB, Nem Wärmetauscher von BMW und nem Radiator von BMW, beides ausm KFZ bereich, das ganze mit insgesamt 12meter PUR 8/6er Schlauch verbunden,kühlflüssgkeit sind 2,6liter.
 Der Radi und der Wärmetauscher sitzen auserhalb von meinem Zimmer im freien, das sorgt dafür das ich niedrigere Temps hinbekomm als im Zimmer. Meine CPU hat im Idle im moment 34°C und unter last 49°C, ist nen Core 2 Quad Q6700@3ghz bei 1.28V. Ich denke die Temps sind ideal dafür das die Wasserkühlung Passiv ist und bei der Tatsache das es grad 29°C drausen hat, abgesehen davon das mein Kühler eigentlich für nen AMD XP gemacht war, Wassertemperatur liegt bei 29.8°C ( gemessen mit nem Inlay Sensor ) Meine Wassetemperatur geht in der Regel nach 4-5 stunden vollast 3-4°C über die Umgebungstemperatur. 

Im Winter ist das ganze natürlich extrem kühl aber auch etwas gefährlich, es kommt übrigends nicht nur auf den Temperatur unterschied drauf an, sondern auf die Luftfeuchtigkeit. 
Meine niedrigst je gemessene Wassertemp war wie gesagt -10.2°C da gabs bei 20°C Zimmertemp auch kein Kondenswasser, allerdings war die luftfeuchtigkeit bei 10%. CPU Temp konnte ich nicht ermitteln, die PECI Sensoren können ja bekanntlich nicht unter 0°C messen, CoreTemp hat 86°C angezeigt  Bin mal gespannt wie das mim Quad wird, aber das zeigt das man keine Kompressor oder Chiller braucht um niedrigste Temps für Benchsessions zu bekommen, man muss aber basteln und kreativ sein was die anschlüsse für die Radis angeht. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen ich hatte auch bereits bei 2°C WasserTemp und 23°C ZimmerTemp Kondenswasser bei ner luftfeuchtigkeit von 60%. 

paar bilders gibts auch noch damit ne ungefähre vorstellung von dem Aufwand bekommst. 

Der Radi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wärmetauscher ( die kühleistung reicht allein um nen Rechner zu kühlen allerdings nich passiv ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anzeige steht aufm Kopf, WasserTemp 9.3°C / ZimmerTemp 24°C / CPU Temp 17°C Vollast ( E2180@3.3ghz ) Kondenswasser = 0 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hi dfence,

hab mir gerade ma deine Pics angeschaut. Bei dir siehts ja aus wie inner KFZ-Werkstatt^^
Ne ma im Ernst, Funktion hin oder her nen gewissen esthätischen Effekt soll so eine Kühlung ja auch haben und so einen "Schrott" würd ich mir net in die Bude stellen. Das soll keine Beleidigung sein ist nur meine persöhnliche Meinung. Selbstredend hab ich Respekt vor deinem Erfindergeist, und gleich ma ne Frage zu deiner Kühlflüssigkeit von welcher Firma ist denn deine Glykolmixtur, man könnte dann ja mal endlich Cu- und Al-Komponenten in einen Kreislauf einbinden, ohne gefahr laufen zu müssen die alle halbe Jahre wieder zu erneuern.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Mahlzeit, 

Also der "schrott" steht nicht in meinem zimmer, wie ich schon sagte sind die Radis drausen im freien, auf den bildern hat ma lediglich den Testaufbau gesehen um auf dichtichkeit zu prüfen, das einzigste was man sieht ist der schlauch der nach drausen führt, Das ich mir das so langfristig nich in mein zimmer stell is klar.

Von was für ner Firma der zusatz ist is egal hauptsache es steht drauf Alu&Korrosions schutz, ich hab schon welchen von Aral, BASF, DEA, gehabt und im moment nen 4€ billig zusatz ausm Baumarkt. Mein AGB ist zwar aus alu aber Eloxiert, aber der Wärmetauscher besteht aus Alu und ich nutze wie gesagt nen Kupferkernkühler, die kombination CU / AI in einem Kreislauf hat bei mir jetz auch nach 4 jahren noch nie nen problem gemacht, im Auto gehts ja auch, warum nicht auch im PC vorallem spart es geld, 1,5liter zusatz für 4-10€, gibt sogar verschiedene Farben zb Blau, Grün, Gelb. Und es hat eben noch den schönen vorteil das es eine schmierende wirkung hat, also unter umständen läuft die pumpe viel ruhiger und mit weniger verschleiß.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Jo allet klar werds denn auch mal probieren. Spiel auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken, hatte bis jetzt nur nicht den Mumm das ma auszuprobieren, aber 4 Jahre Erfahrung sind für mich schon mal ein gutes Argument. Haste den auch ma nen vergleich gemacht Zwecks Temp unterschied oder kann man das vernachlässigen?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Nen direkt vergleich hab ich keinen gemacht, das wollt ich wiederum nicht riskieren ohne Zusatz die Kühlung zu betreiben, aber ich hab sie tatsächlich mal 2 tage mit Wasser laufen lassen, der unterschied ist marginal und ich kann nicht sagen ob es normale schwankungen waren oder wirklich der zusatz. Die differenz lag bei 2-3°C, aber ich denk das kommt auch daher das ich ne ziemlich Ethylenglukol nutze, bereit 45% Frostschutzanteil im Wasser reicht das es bei -20°C nicht mehr friert. Aber eines hab ich gemerkt in den 2 tagen, das wasser wurde braun und ausm Alu radi kamm braune süffe raus, d.h der Kühlerfrostschutz macht 100% zuverlässig seinen dienst. Im moment hab ich die brühe seit knapp 1jahr drinne, ist immer noch schön hellblau und klar, keine spur von ablagerungen, ich nutz übrigends normales leitungswasser und ich hab auch keine algenbildung. 
Im moment hab ich das zeug im kühlkreislauf 
hausrattreff.de - EK HANDEL Kühlerfrostschutz 1,5 l


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Also kann man das Zeug auch noch zum Spülen benutzen? Das is doch ma ne interessante Neuigkeit, hab da so ne alte Thermaltake Symphony die das ma nötig hätte. Oder hab ich dich jetzt mißverstanden?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Ne du hast mich falsch verstanden, die süffe kam raus als ich nur 2 tage normales wasser genuzt hab, was daran liegt das ich Kupfer und Alu im kreislauf hab, damit wollt ich nochmal deutlich machen das man damit auf jeden fall beides im kreislauf haben kann ohne das irgendwas kaputt geht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Alles klar jetzt hats ... KLICK ... gemacht. 

Ja ja chemische Reaktion und so ...


----------



## suction (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Soo poste hier mal nen pick rein wenn alle schon kein Interesse haben. XXXXXX Gehäuse und so sind noch in Arbeit .


http://yfrog.com/58p8100068j


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Kannst Du das Bild nen bisserl größer Posten? Hab gerade keine Lupe zur Hand. 

Aha schon bemerkt.

Haste jetzt schon nen paar dB Werte von dem Teil Zwecks vergleich?


----------



## suction (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Bin bemüht nicht über 35 dB zu kommen moin mal Beim ersten Test die Lautstärke des Verdichters testen nen Lüfter mit 32 dB 230 V hab ich schon gefunden. Anonsten hoffen wir mal das Beste.


http://img513.imageshack.us/i/p8100068.jpg/http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6985/p8100068.jpg


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

und der verdichter soll dann permanent durchlaufen?

und was passiert mit der temperatur wenn der rechner idlet. welche temp hat man dann?


----------



## suction (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

So hier noch nen altes Projekt von mir Meinungen zu der Kühlung 

YouTube - Wasserchiller 300 Watt 1


----------



## suction (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hmm muss feststellen das in diesem Forum kein Interesse besteht schade eigentlich.


----------



## suction (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Soo hier das Final Pick 400 Watt bei 20 Grad Wasser Edelstahl Look. Und ist sehr leise das sagten die Leuts die auf der Benchsession neben dem Teil standen !!

3. AOCM: Coole Casemods, Gehäuseweitwurf und Video vom OC-Event - Bildergalerie - 2010/04/aocm00042.jpg


----------



## suction (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Hier nochmal das Video

YouTube - P6180122.AVI


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Sieht sehr edel aus, ich habe noch soeinen Kompressor unten im Keller, kann den jemand gebrauchen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler macht das Sinn*

Tolles teil, lässt sich das so regeln dass man konstant 5K unter raumtemp bleibt?
Welche leistungsaufnahme hat die kokü? Wie viel watt kann die kühlen?
Was hat dich der bau gekostet?


----------

